
Patients Are Not Consumers - amahadik
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/22/opinion/22krugman.html?_r=1&smid=fb-nytimes&WT.mc_id=OP-SM-E-FB-SM-LIN-PNC-042211-NYT-NA&WT.mc_ev=click
======
logjam
Amen, and the way our business-friendly politicians try to frame these debates
is revealing.

Physicians have a duty to act in the best interests of their patients, on
individual, community, and societal levels...regardless of the "profit-and-
loss" of business entities.

I had an attending when I was in residency training who would absolutely blow
his stack if any physician ever referred to themselves as a "provider", or a
patient as a "client". It's a much different relationship.

